# Neighbors are feeding my fenceline?



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

I drove my entire fenceline for the first time this season (today), and found that my neighbors have my place surrounded. One neighbor has two different feeders along my fenceline and a different neighbor has one. *** is up with that? I mean one of the feeders is literally right on their side of the fence. I bet I get corn on my side when it goes off. The other 2 feeders are between 10 and 20 yards off the fence. Anyone else have to deal with something like this?


----------



## Skitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe he thinks its "his" fenceline.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Skitter said:


> Maybe he thinks its "his" fenceline.


Maybe.... I should put feeders directly across theirs, or better yet just put up a blind on my side of the fence right next to his, and hunt his feeder.

Feeding a fenceline is BS. They need to move those things.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We had that happen about 5 years ago. Wal-Mart wind chimes in all the trees and bushes around the feeders worked well..LOL


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nope.

TH


----------



## Skitter (Nov 21, 2008)

The up and coming New Law will take care of the problem...

My first response was off the cuff..so to speak.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Skitter said:


> The up and coming New Law will take care of the problem...
> 
> My first response was off the cuff..so to speak.


Is there actually a new law that will address this issue?


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

go to local barber get some hair clipings spread them around his feeder he will never see a deer there


----------



## Skitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Toddbo34 said:


> Is there actually a new law that will address this issue?


yes-they are going to try to pass it again..it failed the first time -but they believe it will pass this time.

Reintroduction of the blind to fence distance limit.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Put you up a dummy stand, soak all fence post with cheap perfume, or dump your carcases in sight of the stand. The later is what we did this yr although we have done all the above in the yrs past. Yrs back the day before season we found a stand on a logging rd just off property line with our side corned VERY well, we got some black poly from Wal-Mart, used tree climbers to atach poly to trees just on our side, stretched it across rd, I would have loved to be a fly on the wall when it got lite enough for him to see. Here in E Texas IF Temple Inland owns the adjoining property all it takes is a ph call, hope it works out...WW


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

The reason they do that is,all the big bucks come from your place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh well free roaming deer, low fence, hmmm guess you have to Hi fence your place..

Charlie


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

We expereince the same thing from all the little ranchettes around our place.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't know what to think of the possible fence line law. I had a nice low fence lease for about 15 years near Fredericksburg. It was 200 acres; but it was a perfect rectangle 1 mile long by 550 yards wide. The last 6 years I hunted it, I got both bucks each year with a bow & arrow. They averaged as typical hill country 8's, with one very nice big 12 pointer. But my point is it would have been hard to get very far from a fence. There were enough deer on it due to enough cover that it needed to be hunted to keep the population down. If we render some small plots un-huntable, the owner will lose the money he depended on leasing it to pay his property taxes or whatever; and deer populations could soar where there are many small places. I wish common sense and courtesy could be extended, but that is often not the case.


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

Have you tried talking to your neighbors yet? You might be surprised at their response. They may not have a clue that it bothers anyone and will be happy to move them once they know they are irritating neighbors. We had this happen to us on two different properties and once we spoke to them about the issue, very politely mind you, we found out that both parties had no idea that this was a problem and they promptly moved their blinds and feeders off the property lines. Anyway, I would talk to them first prior to utilizing the other suggestions. Once you start down that path you and your neighbors will never be friendly. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

We had some neighbors doing this. Had 6 stands on our fence line. We politely asked them to move them inward. They told us F.O. its our land and we'll do what we want. And that was there EXACT words. Hated them ever since. Don't hunt there anymore.


----------



## cameron00 (Mar 6, 2007)

Have a buddy who's got about 300 acres outside of Fredericksburg. One of his large neighbors divided 60 acres bordering his land into 6 10-acre ranchettes, all of which bordered one side of his property. And it's not hard to guess what the owners of those ranchettes did.

6 feeders spanning a 600-yard fenceline later, he and another neighbor agreed to split the cost of high-fencing his property line (other owner was also having deer cross my buddy's piece to get to multiple feeders). Boy, were the owners of those little tracts mad, but they had left him literally no choice. Every one of them was shooting 3-4 deer, and they were all coming directly off of his land.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

baldhunter said:


> The reason they do that is,all the big bucks come from your place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I wonder if you're on to something. I'm considering making a small clearing (2-3 acres) smack dab in the middle of my place for planting oats each year.... This way I can maybe keep any live-in deer from wanting to cross over.

By the way, it's only 265 acres.


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, I have the same problem on my lease. I was walking the lease the other day and I finally made it to the very back of the lease. Well when I got there, I noticed that our neighbor had put a feeder right on the fence line and like you said earlier, I bet the corn coming out of his feeder is probably landing on our hunting property. And, to top it off, he has a stand about 30 yards away that is situated in a manner that means when he shoots at any deer and his bullet goes thru the deer or he misses, then I have stray bullets shooting over the fence and into my property. There should be some law against that.:hairout:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

DeerSlayer said:


> And, to top it off, he has a stand about 30 yards away that is situated in a manner that means when he shoots at any deer and his bullet goes thru the deer or he misses, then I have stray bullets shooting over the fence and into my property. There should be some law against that.:hairout:


There is:



> *Restricted Methods*
> 
> 
> It is *unlawful* for any person, while hunting or engaging in recreational shooting, to knowingly discharge a firearm in such a fashion as to cause a projectile to cross a property line, unless the person owns the property on both sides of the property line or has obtained written permission from the owner of any land crossed by the projectile.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

People put up feeders and plant food plots to attract state owned deer. Neighbors should try to work with each other so as not to over hunt an area. Sometimes there are folks that do not care about being neighborly either because they think they own the deer or because they do not have enough property to support sustained hunting. There is no easy situation for people that do not want to work together.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Go and talk to the people and try and work it out. Tell them you will not hunt there fence line or place feeders on there fence line as well. We border two fence lines and have blinds facing away from there fence lines and feeders at least 100 yards away from ours. If they will not work with you then you have the bad options to consider. Also explain the law to them about the bullets crossing the fence line. Good luck!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

diesel drift from the high wind when spraying onto the corn,, sometimes it just happens you know,, hogs still love it!


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Is this how terrorism got started.

fyi...i am from Houston and I hunt like I drive.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

HIGH FENCE, HIGH FENCE, HIGH FENCE! Can't say it enough, great fences make great neighbors, and you control your own deer herd to what is best for them and not your neighbor.


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

Where his feeder is and where his stand should be your new gut pile. Everytime you kill a hog, coyote, deer etc. you need to dump it right on the fence line. We have done this before and it works. Make sure you ask him to move it 1st and if he refuses then do what you have to.


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

Unless you have purchased the deer herd from a breeder, it's not your herd. They belong to everyone. Talk to the neighbor, if he won't cooperate then it's the GUT pile for him!!!!!!!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree they "the deer herd" belong to Everyone, that is invited by the land owner, everyone does not pay the taxes, clearing and the protein bills, but everyone does have the right to hunt and I try to include many.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I understand that this bothers yall cause a deer from your side of the fence might cross and be shot by someone on the other side of the fence. but the way I look at it is that if the deer crosses the fence it is likely to walk into the other persons land that it doesn't matter if the person is hunting the fence or not. 

To me as long as the person doesn't place a stand up in the area I am hunting I am happy or shooting across the fence I am OK with a stand on the fence line. This might be cause I have never been rich and not able to hunt on huge high fence leases.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

What do you do in a situation like this. You buy or lease 1000 acres heavy thick brush. The previous land owner cleared the property line to help sell the place. No visible deer stands or feeders seen on neighbors property. You put up a stand along the fence line and a feeder. Never shoot across the fence but have shot deer both coming and going from both parcels of property for 3-4 years. Then one day a person comes along and says he just bought the adjoining property and wants you to move stand and feeder. You do trying to be neighborly and then you notice he puts up a stand and feeder on his side about 50 yards from where you had your stand.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

first things first. It is the landowners property, he can erect anything he wants on his property even on a fence line. you are feeding and attracting State owned deer. There are laws about shooting over a fence line. You might not like it but there is nothing stopping you from doing the same thing.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> We had that happen about 5 years ago. Wal-Mart wind chimes in all the trees and bushes around the feeders worked well..LOL


:smile:

Now that's funny!


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:question:

Makes me wonder if the area on your side of the fence near the feeders has convienent places to string line to air dirty laundry? Perhaps dirty (sweat smelly) white socks and t-shirts that flap white in the wind?


----------



## Cable Slinger (Jul 8, 2008)

*gut pile/*

I agree with the gut pile idea. You can also just urinate on the fenceline everytime you drive it and try to make a longshot to his feeder. Of course this should be done after you try to talk it out like gentleman. If the gentleman talks don't work..... use your imagination....there are a lot of things that will work here. Maybe save up your morning growler and put that on the fenceline near the feeder as well.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

I dont know if you have trailers out at your lease, but the guys that lease off of our property use them. We have the same problem on our back fence line. As disgusting as this sounds, we took the black water or grey? (the stuff from the toilets) and emptied along that fence line for about 30 yards. after a week its smelled HORRIBLE. Within a couple of weeks the feeder was moved...you could always poor pig bait all over the legs of his feeder...this will get it knocked over real quick.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

we've also put up dummy stands with a blow up doll in them with a camo mask on. i know that works bc ive seen guys run out of a stand, esp with a tape recorder that plays LOUD, obnoxious noises.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

redduck said:


> What do you do in a situation like this. You buy or lease 1000 acres heavy thick brush. The previous land owner cleared the property line to help sell the place. No visible deer stands or feeders seen on neighbors property. You put up a stand along the fence line and a feeder. Never shoot across the fence but have shot deer both coming and going from both parcels of property for 3-4 years. Then one day a person comes along and says he just bought the adjoining property and wants you to move stand and feeder. You do trying to be neighborly and then you notice he puts up a stand and feeder on his side about 50 yards from where you had your stand.


I was kind of thinking the same thing.


----------



## Slayer-o-Ling (May 21, 2008)

Cable Slinger said:


> Maybe save up your morning growler and put that on the fenceline near the feeder as well.


Holy **** batman, you guys are about as sick as they come with these suggestions. Why hunt if you have to speread feces along the fence line? Seems a little over the top to be out tossing cut hair, urinating, hanging wind chimes, building dummy blinds, blow up dolls with camp mask, etc...

What happened to getting up early, throwing on a warm flannel and sitting under a nice pine tree along a trail, or hunting rubs, scrapes along a game trail?


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Again you are doing exactly what they are doing just a different way about it. First you all are harrassing each other. Just like the thread states " Neighbors are feeding my fenceline" , it sounds like your neighbor is feeding his fenceline. so what if he is feeding on your side of the fence, again it it state deer. Secondly he is "feeding" not shooting over the fence. 

If he is shooting over the fence, then by all means put up a dummy stand, put down hair clippings, grey water and alert the GW. 

There should never be a law preventing stands or feeders on the fence line. Never ever. All this over a season that last 3 months. Most people lease land so they really have not say in the matter. Most do not like HOA yet you are in favor of the state becoming HOA. First it will be stands and feeders then it will be corn pea or oat field is to close to my fence. Your house or barn is to close.


----------



## Gim-me-1 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Feeding the fence line*

Everyone has their own opinion but each of you know that hunting the fence line just aint rite regardless of laws, rites, etc. The only thing not mentioned, if you have a feeder on the fence and that bruiser jumps from your neighbors land to yours and you put a cap in em and he jumps the fence back to your neighbors you now have a wounded deer that you may not recover, since you have prolly po'ed your neighbor for putting a feeder on the fence he prolly wont allow you to recover the deer and will file trespassing on you if he catches you on his property. Just my thoughts.:cheers:


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

Just go talk to the people.


----------



## Cable Slinger (Jul 8, 2008)

*well....*



Slayer-o-Ling said:


> Holy **** batman, you guys are about as sick as they come with these suggestions. Why hunt if you have to speread feces along the fence line? Seems a little over the top to be out tossing cut hair, urinating, hanging wind chimes, building dummy blinds, blow up dolls with camp mask, etc...
> 
> What happened to getting up early, throwing on a warm flannel and sitting under a nice pine tree along a trail, or hunting rubs, scrapes along a game trail?


Read the first half of what I said. I said to try and settle it without this stuff, when talking doesn't work....... It's a free fu****** country and I can deal with it in any way that I please thank you. I have never had a stand within 200yds of my/his fenceline. I have had to deal with this time and time again throughout my life and the SH** gets old. Waking up early and throwing on the ol' flannel sounds great and all, but when the reality of multiple hunters with their stand and feeder within feet of the fence of their 50 acre tract of land sets in.... I say it's open season to do whatever the he** you can come up with to change the situation.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Slayer-o-Ling said:


> What happened to getting up early, throwing on a warm flannel and sitting under a nice pine tree along a trail, or hunting rubs, scrapes along a game trail?


 That went out about 1980 something.


----------



## Cable Slinger (Jul 8, 2008)

*exactly*



Bucksnort said:


> That went out about 1980 something.


yeah-thanks for the opnion Paul Bunyan


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Me thinks the tone of this thread needs to lighten up a bit.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

There still your neighbors talk to them like you live at your home stead!!!!!


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

could be worse your neighbor could be doing this

http://www.hillcountryranches.com/North_Fork_Ranch.asp

the noise from the dump trucks and contruction equipment is way worse than anybody hunting the fence line. i just hope the people that buy the tracts that buck up to us don't hunt but i know that is just wishfull thinking

justin


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

The deer get used to the noise. They can never recover from your fence riding neighbor.


----------



## Silvermajek (Mar 5, 2008)

This discussion is just plain ridiculous. If I want to hunt my fence line I will. Perhaps some people need a little more real life to worry about rather than worrying about if a neighbor is hunting his fence line clearing. I have a great idea, there should be a out of sight law stating that one shall not possess any deer feeders or deer stands visible from any other persons property. Awesome for those who hunt large pastures bordering their neighbors' property.


----------



## Skitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I would tell you what I think should happen to ALL high fence operations-but then I would be tossed from the board...


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Fish-a-mon said:


> ...
> 
> If he is shooting over the fence, then by all means put up a dummy stand, put down hair clippings, grey water and alert the GW.
> 
> ...


One guy's tripod is strategically placed so that he has a view directly down one of my senderos. At the other two feeders, I don't see the stand/tripod, but a shot towards them may cross the fenceline, depending on direction.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

silvermajek said:


> This discussion is just plain ridiculous. If I want to hunt my fence line I will. Perhaps some people need a little more real life to worry about rather than worrying about if a neighbor is hunting his fence line clearing. I have a great idea, there should be a out of sight law stating that one shall not possess any deer feeders or deer stands visible from any other persons property. Awesome for those who hunt large pastures bordering their neighbors' property.


I'm not all bent out of shape over it. And yes, real life is much more important than hunting. But, is it too much to ask for a little coutesy from my neighbors?

So if you are hunting your fenceline, and I come up and sit next to you on my side of the fence, would you talk to me?


----------



## Silvermajek (Mar 5, 2008)

Indeed I would talk to you if you came over and sat across from me. As a matter of fact it just so happens that I am the kind of person that I would more than likely offer you a beer and ask how you have been doing. I like to make the most out of every situation and try to not live life mad about every situation that arrises, it is just better like that. I am not trying to be a smart butt, it's just when I get out and partake in the activities that I really enjoy I try not to let the little things ruin the big picture and the neighbor hunting our fenceline does not bother me.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

silvermajek said:


> Indeed I would talk to you if you came over and sat across from me. As a matter of fact it just so happens that I am the kind of person that I would more than likely offer you a beer and ask how you have been doing. I like to make the most out of every situation and try to not live life mad about every situation that arrises, it is just better like that. I am not trying to be a smart butt, it's just when I get out and partake in the activities that I really enjoy I try not to let the little things ruin the big picture and the neighbor hunting our fenceline does not bother me.


Sounds a bit like me too.:cheers:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

some of you guys would make crappy neighbors...

between me and the guys around me, we constantly share photos of deer off our cameras, tell each other what we saw, and in general don't give a **** how close each other are to a fenceline, since it's not exactly unheard of for a whitetail deer to jump a three strand barbwire fence. Since we know that all of us have stands relatively close to fencelines, we use what is referred to as common courtesy and try to dump dead carcasses around that area, and don't shoot into that direction.

all this "these are my deer" BS is one of the major things wrong with hunting. People that have 100-200 acres think these deer spend their entire lives on that small piece of land, and lose sleep at night because a deer they saw one time at their feeder might get shot by a neighbor.

if that's the most important thing to get bent out of shape about, you're doing pretty good.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

silvermajek said:


> Indeed I would talk to you if you came over and sat across from me. As a matter of fact it just so happens that I am the kind of person that I would more than likely offer you a beer and ask how you have been doing. I like to make the most out of every situation and try to not live life mad about every situation that arrises, it is just better like that. I am not trying to be a smart butt, it's just when I get out and partake in the activities that I really enjoy I try not to let the little things ruin the big picture and the neighbor hunting our fenceline does not bother me.





Kyle 1974 said:


> some of you guys would make crappy neighbors...
> 
> between me and the guys around me, we constantly share photos of deer off our cameras, tell each other what we saw, and in general don't give a **** how close each other are to a fenceline, since it's not exactly unheard of for a whitetail deer to jump a three strand barbwire fence. Since we know that all of us have stands relatively close to fencelines, we use what is referred to as common courtesy and try to dump dead carcasses around that area, and don't shoot into that direction.
> 
> ...


Amen Brothers:

Life is too good to fret with a neighbor. Meet them and share your commom enjoyment of hunting.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Meet the neighbors mite work in some instances BUT not always, my dad talked with one of the landowners (10 acre homeplace) told him if he or his sons shot a deer and it went into ours to give him a call and he would help them find the deer. 2 weeks later my dad caught him on his Craftsman mowing our 75' wide right of way, he had already mowed about 200yrds. When my dad (83) asked him (70s) what he was doing on the property and *** was he mowing for, the guy told him that my dad nor anyone would keep him off of it. After a few words were exchanged dad went and called the GW, after a visit and being told if caught again he would go str8 to Kountze (county jail). No problem TILL 3 weeks ago, found he had corned ROW and placed 2 ladder stands within 10' of ROW, the next morn he had 4 gut piles along with the doe carcases in his corn, the same eve GW showed up at dads house inquiring about the does as season had been closed on does for a month. The GW was kinda pizzed when he found out we had permits, told my dad don't put them there any more. All was ok UNTILL we heard shots fired into the air 3 eve in a row last week, he now has 3 more gut piles between his ladders which is NOT against the law. My dad is waiting on another visit from the GW...WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

BTW forgot to mention about shooting into the adjoining property, I talked with a good friend who is the boss GW in the area about this, he said it was against the law BUT it could be hard to prove to a jury especially here in Hardin county...WW


----------



## bobber bob (Jul 20, 2007)

Get a couple bars of Irish Spring Soap and cut it in slivers. Throw them over the fence around the feeders before it rains. No more feeding deer at those feeders!


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

The old elusive whitetail buck is really good at one thing. He can turn the best of friends into the worst of enemies. He can bring out greed and the green eyed monster in the best of men. It is really sad when you think about it.

I always thought it was about being outdoors and enjoying what God gave us and for our neighbors to be able to do the same. I guess my dad raised me wrong, and I am raising my little girl wrong too.

This is why I am really considering giving up the sport, it just ain't fun any more.

Wax on wax off, breathe in breathe out.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

This debate is hopeless. I gotta quit reading it.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

One of my neighbors has a stand that's less than 100 yards from mine. We are out there at the same time several times during the season. We wave to each other and talk sometimes after the hunt. Sometimes it can be frustrating for one or the other if one of us is late to the stand or leaves early, but hell, that's life. 
If deer are leaving your property to go to his feeder, it sounds to me like you aren't feeding them enough. Fight fire with fire, plant something or put up your own feeder. They won't go eat his corn if they are full.


----------

